# Blogging through Calvin's Institutes



## toddpedlar (Dec 27, 2005)

*Blogging through Calvin\'s Institutes*

a shameless plug... 

I'm going to be blogging along in Calvin's Institutes - sent out the first entry  today. C'mon along and accept the challenge to read along with me. 

[Edited on 12-27-2005 by toddpedlar]


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toddpedlar_
> a shameless plug...
> 
> I'm going to be blogging along in Calvin's Institutes - sent out the first entry  today. C'mon along and accept the challenge to read along with me.
> ...



Oh, this is a great idea! Challenge accepted... until schoolwork returns, at least.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 14, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> a shameless plug...
> 
> I'm going to be blogging along in Calvin's Institutes - sent out the first entry  today. C'mon along and accept the challenge to read along with me.
> 
> [Edited on 12-27-2005 by toddpedlar]



Well, there was a project that stopped midstream.

I'll be starting again, on my blog http://semperubi.rtrc.net/ tomorrow, Lord willing. This year got the best of me, and other things became higher priority than spewing my own comments on Calvin's masterwork. Nevertheless, I'll start again


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi. Very new here, but that sounds like an awesome idea. I've got my book ready, looking forward to it.


----------

